# ground and neutral connected to same tap in panel



## J V (May 10, 2017)

I have a large panel. I notice a number of grounds and neutrals are sharing the same connection under the screw on the bus bar. What I mean is that there is ONE ground and ONE neutral under the same screw. I was told this is not acceptable and neutral should always get a separate screw and grounds can be combined under the same screw. Is this true?


----------



## Burgis (May 15, 2017)

Not sure what the codes are where you are? But in California the code is one screw one wire.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Read the label on the panel cover, it will tell you what combinations of wires are acceptable for that panel.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Electricians of a certain age always did it that way. If it's 40 plus years old and hasn't failed, I don't mess with it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

J V said:


> I have a large panel. I notice a number of grounds and neutrals are sharing the same connection under the screw on the bus bar. What I mean is that there is ONE ground and ONE neutral under the same screw. I was told this is not acceptable and neutral should always get a separate screw and grounds can be combined under the same screw. Is this true?


All it depending if this is a main panel or subpanel that is a whole different set of game to play.,,

but with resdentail panel .,, yes it is common to see that but again as RePhase277 mention very clear .,, check the panel for latest details due many panel have different specs.,,

plus some local customs in there in the mix. so expect that. 

However majorty of commercal and industrails panels ., no .,, only one wire per screw ( unless stated in prints or other approved means )


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

408.41 Grounded Conductor Terminations.
Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an individual terminal that is not also used for another conductor.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Up here in Canada you can't have neuts and grounds on the same termination strip let alone under the same screw.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> Up here in Canada you can't have neuts and grounds on the same termination strip let alone under the same screw.


So, where are you bonding ground and nuetral?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

cl2sparky said:


> So, where are you bonding ground and nuetral?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The neutral bar in the main panel is bonded to the can by way of a strap or special screw or the like. Then branch neutrals land individually on the neutral bar, and grounds land on the ground bar. The ground bar can have more than one under each screw.

Sent from the unmarked van outside HackWork's house.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cl2sparky said:


> So, where are you bonding ground and nuetral?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Their main disconnect is in a separately enclosed section of the panel. I believe inside of that section is where the neutral and ground are bonded. On the outside of that internal enclosure the branch circuit breaker section is now like a subpanel, in which the neutrals and grounds stay separate.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Their main disconnect is in a separately enclosed section of the panel. I believe inside of that section is where the neutral and ground are bonded. On the outside of that internal enclosure the branch circuit breaker section is now like a subpanel, in which the neutrals and grounds stay separate.


Thank you. Seems like an awful waste on money, though. 
JMHO

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Their main disconnect is in a separately enclosed section of the panel. I believe inside of that section is where the neutral and ground are bonded.


Where did you discern that? I didn't see it in the thread.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cuba_pete said:


> Where did you discern that? I didn't see it in the thread.


Other threads.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Other threads.


Ah...


----------

